# Back in the saddle - soon, I hope



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome aboard rhonda!

have fun posting


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  I'm glad you're thinking about getting back in the saddle again, that's great! Have fun posting.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy the forum, and congrats on getting back into riding.. er horses!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! Nice to meet you!


----------



## RhondaL (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, kickshaw, Poptartshop, Stepher and buckaroo2010. It's great to be here. Looks like a friendly forum.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! Horse smell is the best, isn't it?


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  I'm not too far from you -- I'm in MA right on the NH border. Gotta love the changing leaves, especially out on the trails!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Welcome! Horse smell is the best, isn't it?


they should make horse smelling air/car fresheners.

welcome btw, im in NY


----------



## RhondaL (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Great to see some neigh-bors. State neighbors, actually. Thanks, amigo82 and Gingerrrrr. 

I'd ask if you guys were going to Equine Affaire - except I can't go this year. 

And, yes, 3neighs. Horse smell IS the best. Especially clean horse smell. Add in that leather smell and I'm hooked.


----------

